# Getting rid of my tree stump



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well that oak tree is long gone as its all cut up and haualed off to the area behind the barn to be further cut and split and stacked for firewood, but I still have one hellaceous stump to get rid of. I cut as much off the trunk pportion as I can possibly cut so there is not much left to it, but that root mass is still pretty large. I drug out my 8 hp water pump and reduced the outlet down to fit a 1" hose and used my Crapsman hose nozzle on an adapter to blast away as much dirt etc off the bottom of the roots and all over that stump as possible so it would be a lot lighter (hopefully) so that I might be able to lift or at least drag it out of the edge of the pond with my Ford 1720. Nope, no way its still way to heavy. I feel pretty confident its pretty free of dirt, so if I can find that carbide tipped chain for my Husky saw I have I hope to see if I can possibly cut it into bite sized pieces the Ford can handle Its been quite a few years since I seen my carbide tipped chainsaw chain, but if I don;t find it, I may take a stab with a regular chain and hope for the best. Spent about 4 hours blasting the entire thing with water yesterday and probably 2 hours looking for the carbide chain........had considered a drilled hole right in the middle of it and a stick of dynamite, but there is too much of a chance of flying debri to make that a reasonable and safe process, but it wold work

Any ideas on busting up this root mass from that huge oak? One big problem I have is traction. My soil is sandy and the tractor wheels will slip in a minute and make a rut, so any strenuous pulling is out, besides its kind of wet and easy to get stuck there. I could go further up the bank but then I am in the front lawn area and the wife would have my head if I tear up any more lawn.
In the last 3 days we got over 7 inches of rain with more forecast today and thru the weekend up until MOnday evening.........


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Detcord Chippie!   :tractorsm :spinsmile


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Great idea Chief, do it on the 4th. That would be one helluva show!:bigusa:


----------

